# Problème dossier/jaquette Infuse 6 Pro



## alexandre90maty (1 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, je viens de changer mon Apple TV 4 par la dernière prenant en compte les films 4K. Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire que depuis, je rencontre des petits soucis avec Infuse 6 Pro que j'ai depuis quelque temps maintenant... 

J'ai des dossiers sur mon NAS qui s'affiche différemment sur l'apple TV alors que je n'avais aucun soucis avec ma précédente Apple TV. Du coup j'en arrive à mon 2ème soucis, celui des jaquettes de dossier de mes séries : étant donné que je ne suis pas parvenu à trouver comment choisir les jaquettes dossier par dossier, je dois laisser infuse choisir lui même ce qu'il possède SAUF que du coup : j'ai des dossiers sans jaquettes alors que je les avait avant avec ma précédente Apple TV.


Donc questions : 1) Quelqu'un sait pourquoi un fichier nommé "The 100" sur mon NAS apparait "MSX023FN" sur Infuse ? (alors que tout fonctionnait correctement avec ma précédente Apple TV)
2) Quelqu'un sait comment choisir les jaquettes manuellement pour les dossiers je parle.. ? (pour un film, je sais qu'il faut éditer et rechercher soit même, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé pour un fichier contenant plusieurs saisons d'une série.


----------

